# Marineland Stealth Heater



## BackInAction

When i bought my used tank it came with a Marineland Stealth heater model #250W ETP250.(it never worked in the first place)

So a friend came over this morning and said there was a recall on this heater 2 years ago .Is this true ?

Does anybody know if there was a grace period to return them back for a replacement 2 years later?
do you think they would replace it ?or is it to late to return it?


----------



## Tolak

Yes it's true. Here's a link to some info; Recall Information | Marineland

I got back into breeding angels late last fall after a couple years break, nine 25w stealths, all replaced, no charge. Hatching tanks all have new heaters now, they just ask for the number on the heater when you call. Some of mine were pretty beat, partial number, no problem.


----------



## BackInAction

Tolak said:


> Yes it's true. Here's a link to some info; Recall Information | Marineland
> 
> I got back into breeding angels late last fall after a couple years break, nine 25w stealths, all replaced, no charge. Hatching tanks all have new heaters now, they just ask for the number on the heater when you call. Some of mine were pretty beat, partial number, no problem.



Thanks bro for the fast response and the site too . I'm going to give them a call tomorrow ..But there's a problem:-( i wont have use for it if they send me a new one (even though it was 250 watt used for 90 gallon not enough wattage ). I'll guess i'll place the new one( if they do give it to me)on the side for a emergency..or trade it with someone else looking for a heater


----------



## Tolak

They're real good about replacing them, easy people to work with. Dr Foster & Smith has a sale on the Marineland Visi Therms, $32 for a 400w, which should be more than enough for a 90 gallon. The replacement is good to keep around as a backup, these things tend to go out at the worst possible time.


----------



## BackInAction

thanks tolak ..I called up today and they're going to send me a packin slip in the mail.

i took the refund instead because i already had a heater for the tank( i actually bought one for 32 dollars 300 watts) and it does a great job .

I'm going to use the refund for something else for the fish tank....


----------



## Romad

It's good to know that they stand by their replacement/refund policy. Thanks for letting us know the outcome.


----------



## Aurie

OMG Thanks for this post! I got this heater used with my 46 bow and the only thing left on the back of it is the word STEALTH .. everything else is rubbed off. My husband tried looking it up but if he found anything on it he didn't see the recall. Do you think they'd take it back for a new one if all but that word is rubbed off?


----------



## BackInAction

They're going to ask you for the model number .Or you could ask them, if you ship it to them ,they could figure out what model number it is.(you pay for shipping the heater though)


----------



## Tolak

Aurie said:


> OMG Thanks for this post! I got this heater used with my 46 bow and the only thing left on the back of it is the word STEALTH .. everything else is rubbed off. My husband tried looking it up but if he found anything on it he didn't see the recall. Do you think they'd take it back for a new one if all but that word is rubbed off?



Half of mine were missing any sort of ID. Offer to take a pic & send it to them, I did that with the beat up ones, but since I had numbers off the not so horrible ones they were cool with it.


----------



## BackInAction

Ive received the packing slip in the mail yesterday .
prepaid too......

This is what it looks like ..But Ive edit my name and address because who knows what could happen on the net when you show your address on any website .

Please don't be offended by the name .i'm just joking


----------

